# Help - need advice for newbie



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello,

I am starting my new home theater and would love to get advice. My first step is painting the room, I will be getting this done within the next week. Here is my thoughts:

Ceiling - Tricorn Black - SW 6258
Walls - Red Theatre - SW 7584

Second, I would love advice on what else should I do with the room for the best experience for movies and sports.

I am attaching pictures of my basement. I have an EPSON 3020 3D projector with Episode speakers in the walls and ceiling.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Great setup! I would recommend at least one subwoofer, preferably 2. After much research, I went with Rythmik. Another suggestion is room treatment. Bass traps in the corners, and wall treatment at first reflection points on the side walls. GIK offers a free room analysis and they offer the most reasonable prices (not cheap though). Hope this helps, and please let us know how your room is going and if you'd like any further inlut


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> Great setup! I would recommend at least one subwoofer, preferably 2. After much research, I went with Rythmik. Another suggestion is room treatment. Bass traps in the corners, and wall treatment at first reflection points on the side walls. GIK offers a free room analysis and they offer the most reasonable prices (not cheap though). Hope this helps, and please let us know how your room is going and if you'd like any further inlut


Thanks for the feedback. I do have one subwoofer, can't see it in the pic. I need to look into the other items such as Bass Traps, etc.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's worth taking some time optimizing sub position. I was shocked at how much deeper the bass sounded once I had the subs in the proper spot .


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> It's worth taking some time optimizing sub position. I was shocked at how much deeper the bass sounded once I had the subs in the proper spot .


How do you determine proper sub position?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some of the research I've seen online will tell you that the midpoint of the sidewalls is best, and the second best is opposite corners (I think this was from Dr. Floyd Toole). The corners view is somewhat controversial, but that's where I ended up putting mine. I think a good sub with proper phase and gain settings can work very well in the corners and it has the added bonus of increasing output. Another popular idea is the sub crawl: you place your sub in the listening position and crawl around the room until you find a spot where it sounds best. For months I had mine in the wrong spot and was puzzled by the lack of bass impact: now it can be overwhelming (in a good way!) with the right material. It can really add to the impact of bass heavy movies. It's well worth hassling with.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

hnupe3 said:


> Hello, I am starting my new home theater and would love to get advice. My first step is painting the room, I will be getting this done within the next week. Here is my thoughts: Ceiling - Tricorn Black - SW 6258 Walls - Red Theatre - SW 7584 Second, I would love advice on what else should I do with the room for the best experience for movies and sports. I am attaching pictures of my basement. I have an EPSON 3020 3D projector with Episode speakers in the walls and ceiling.


good choice in colours, I would recommend doing another layer of acoustic drywall fixed to rubber absorbent clips and top hat furring channel battens, this will not only boast the acoustic in the room, but help the sound from escaping out of the room.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Just from my experience is to set aside funds for the acoustical treatment of your room. It is not cheap and it is hard to spend money on something that doesn't appear to do anything but it is money well spent. I built my own wall treatments and they made a huge difference. I think they are a must do for any theater. I did a build thread for mine if you want to see what I did. Good luck man soon you will be enjoying an awesome theater.


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments thus far. I am looking into all suggestions.


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here is my new painted room, it is three coats of paint. Next I am going to add a platform. And at more seats to the room.


----------



## hnupe3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here is link

https://mancavehf.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5


----------

